# Red Light On Water Heater



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Since day one with this camper (used) I've had to clean the circuit board edge connections on the water heater just about every trip for it to work on gas. Now it is acting up during trips. Unplug it plug it back in works fine for day or two. The ground is clean and tight. Is it time for a new circuit board?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The issues could also be the wiring harness contacts are relaxed. If you can not bend them to be tight again and you are handy with a soldering iron you could try the following. Place a small raised spot of solder on each of the contacts on the control board. This provides two things, a clean contact point and more for the connector to make contact with.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> The issues could also be the wiring harness contacts are relaxed. If you can not bend them to be tight again and you are handy with a soldering iron you could try the following. Place a small raised spot of solder on each of the contacts on the control board. This provides two things, a clean contact point and more for the connector to make contact with.


I had thought about soldering the wires directly to the board, but I like your idea better. I think I will give it a try. Worse case I'll have to spend $100 on a circuit board. Thanks for the tip


----------

